# normal full grown red tegu?



## elmo (Feb 5, 2013)

it is normal for a red tegu to get this big? i hope so!


----------



## tresh (Feb 5, 2013)

Damn....that is one big friggin' tegu. That makes pretty much all the adult males I've seen look small. Wow. I want to know who raised one that big, and what breeding led to one that size! That makes even some of the Extremes I've seen look small.


----------



## elmo (Feb 5, 2013)

tresh said:


> Damn....that is one big friggin' tegu. That makes pretty much all the adult males I've seen look small. Wow. I want to know who raised one that big, and what breeding led to one that size! That makes even some of the Extremes I've seen look small.



ok so not so normal for them to get this big  darn! lol


----------



## TeguBuzz (Feb 5, 2013)

That's completely normal for a red tegu if raised under proper an better than ordinary conditions. I believe that's the red LLL Reptile has as a store pet, but I may be wrong. Not too sure. Reds generally get quite large. That's a damn well healthy red.


----------



## laurarfl (Feb 5, 2013)

They can get quite large, but are also individuals. Just like NBA players are a little out of normal range.


----------



## dragonkeeperblue (Feb 5, 2013)

WOW that's a big Tegu beautiful boy.


----------



## chitodadon (Feb 5, 2013)

He is huge damn

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## TeguBlake (Feb 5, 2013)

It would be a work out to try and Lug that dude around.


----------



## chitodadon (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: RE: normal full grown red tegu?*



TeguBlake said:


> It would be a work out to try and Lug that dude around.



Werd he has to be about 35lbs

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## TeguBlake (Feb 5, 2013)

I was thinking like 35-40 :O


----------



## elmo (Feb 5, 2013)

mine will get this size  lol ill let her get as big as she wants too


----------



## james.w (Feb 5, 2013)

Where did you find this picture?


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Feb 6, 2013)

_Looks normal to me since size ranges. On top of that take into consideration size distortions in pics since we don't know how tall or what size the girl holding it is. Which doen't look that tall to me._


----------



## Cassie (Feb 6, 2013)

Bubblz Calhoun said:


> _Looks normal to me since size ranges. On top of that take into consideration size distortions in pics since we don't know how tall or what size the girl holding it is. Which doen't look that tall to me._



Was about to say the same thing! Having a friend of mine hold anything makes it look huge since she's around 4'8", on the other end of the spectrum my partner is 6'7" and makes larger animals look dwarfed.
Without knowing how tall the woman holding it is we'd never know its size going off of one image. She looks like she could be on the tiny side, comparing her to the things around her, but that could easily be perspective.


----------



## elmo (Feb 6, 2013)

james.w said:


> Where did you find this picture?



on a google search. i saw it and was like "whoa"


----------

